# Street view around the world 2015



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro Brazil*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*São Paulo Brazil
*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Brasilia Brazil*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Curitiba Brasil*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Gramado, Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Blumenau, Santa Catarina Brazil*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Vitória, Espirito Santo state, Brazil*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Poços de Caldas, minas gerais state, braziL*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pato Branco Paraná State, Brazil 73.901 inhabitantes


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Castrolandia Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edit


----------



## 421368 (Jun 21, 2009)

Excellent proposal!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Florianopólis, Santa Catarina State, Brazil *


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

Brazil is wonderful!:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Arraial do Cabo - RJ Brazil*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wolfowitsch said:


> Brazil is wonderful!:cheers:


Thanks


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sao luis


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*RECIFE - Pernambuco state - BRAZIL*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Balneario Camboriu Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BENTO GONÇALVES / Brazil 111,384 inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DIAMANTINA - MINAS GERAIS brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

SOROCABA - SÃO PAULO STATE


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Street view around the world or Brazil?  Great, very nice views btw :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Timbé do Sul, Santa Catarina State, Brazil*

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*São Bonifácio Santa Catarina State, Brazil*

*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*









*Ibicaré Santa Catarina State, Brazil*

*8.*









*9.*









*10.*









*11.*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Xangri-La, Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Street view around the world or Brazil?  Great, very nice views btw :cheers:


World


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*São João do Oeste (SC)* BRAZIL


*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*









*8.*









*9.*









*10.*









*11.*









*12.*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nova Petropolis RGS - Brazil

]
















[/
]







[/

]







[/

]







[/


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Only pics from Brazil or from all the World?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Be welcomed to post pics form other countries.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Saudades (SC)* BRAZIL

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*









[


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

*9.*









*10.*









*11.*









*12.*









*13.*









*14.*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

LONDRINA, Brazil 543 K inhabitants


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*CURITIBA, Brazil 3.732.642 inhabitants 










1.









2.









3.









4.









5.








*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*São Bento do Sul (SC), Brazil * 

*1.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*









*8.*









*9.*









*10.*









*11.*









*12.*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Chicago[/FONT][/B]


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MILAN -ITALY 









brazilian001








brazilian001








brazilian001








brazilian001








brazilian001


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Dunedin - New Zealând​*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Balneário Piçarras (SC), Brazil * - 17.000 inhabitants 

1.









2.








Barriga-Verde
5.








Barriga-Verde
6.








Barriga-Verde
7.








Barriga-Verde
8.








Barriga-Verde
9.








Barriga-Verde
10.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## jediwarrior67 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice views


----------



## jediwarrior67 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*

*City population: 274 394*

*Metro area population: 761 042 (french part only)*

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.


----------



## jediwarrior67 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Matsumoto, Japan*

*City population: 243 571*

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.


----------



## jediwarrior67 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Leicester, England, United Kingdom*

*City population: 329 600*

*Metro area population: 836 484*

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.


----------

